# Yellow Jacket teeth



## bombdude (Dec 20, 2007)

Any Vermeer Owners running them yet??

My dealer says that they are the greatest thing since the wheel was invented.

But I'd like to know about any real time experience before I make the jump.


----------



## 911crash (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive had them for about 2 1/2 months now and dont notice any thing bettter about them compared to standard teeth. I run them on an sc352. I only heard of one other guy using them and he loved them. if you can talk to a local guy and watch first hand how they perform good luck.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 22, 2007)

911crash said:


> Ive had them for about 2 1/2 months now and dont notice any thing bettter about them compared to standard teeth. I run them on an sc352. I only heard of one other guy using them and he loved them. if you can talk to a local guy and watch first hand how they perform good luck.



How about sharpening them? What do you do?


----------



## 911crash (Dec 29, 2007)

ive never sharpened the teeth sorry


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 29, 2007)

911crash said:


> ive never sharpened the teeth sorry



How do you plan on sharpening them? Do you have someone that will sharpen them?

With their shape it just looks like they might be tough to sharpen.


----------



## yellowmetal (Dec 31, 2007)

The main point to switching to this setup isn't really production, although you may get better production with them. - It's that the pockets themselves are protected much better from wear vs. greentooth or any of the older vermeer teeth. When you protect the pockets from dragging, you have more horsepower on the cutter tip. When they do wear on one side the pockets are reversible, plus you just have to keep one style of tooth on a job, not a left or right or straight - There are lots of guys running them down here


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 31, 2007)

yellowmetal said:


> The main point to switching to this setup isn't really production, although you may get better production with them. - It's that the pockets themselves are protected much better from wear vs. greentooth or any of the older vermeer teeth. When you protect the pockets from dragging, you have more horsepower on the cutter tip. When they do wear on one side the pockets are reversible, plus you just have to keep one style of tooth on a job, not a left or right or straight - There are lots of guys running them down here



yes but:




gr8scott72 said:


> How do you plan on sharpening them? Do you have someone that will sharpen them?
> 
> With their shape it just looks like they might be tough to sharpen.


----------



## yellowmetal (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never sharpened any teeth so I'm no expert; however, I can't see why the yellowjacket would be any harder to sharpen than the pro series because the carbide tip used appears to be the same, except there are two of them back to back.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 1, 2008)

yellowmetal said:


> I've never sharpened any teeth so I'm no expert; however, I can't see why the yellowjacket would be any harder to sharpen than the pro series because the carbide tip used appears to be the same, except there are two of them back to back.



So how do you get yours sharpened? Who do you send them to and how much do they charge? Or do you just get new teeth? How much are the yellowjacket teeth?


----------



## bombdude (Jan 1, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> So how do you get yours sharpened? Who do you send them to and how much do they charge? Or do you just get new teeth? How much are the yellowjacket teeth?



I got a local guy that does regular teeth for $1.50 each. I haven't asked him about the YJ's since I haven't bought them yet.

Dealer here sells YJ's for $11.00. He gave me a ballpark price to upgrade of about $450 for my 352.


----------



## bombdude (Jan 5, 2008)

Talked to my sharpening guy. He says that he's never had anyone bring him YJ's yet, so he hasn't worked up a price yet.

He does greenteeth for $3 each, so I imagine the price would be similar.

And btw, he's got around 50 of the smaller greenteeth that he got stuck with on a deal that he'll unload cheap (his word, didn't ask a price) if anyone is interested. Shoot me a pm & I'll hook you up.


----------

